
Google’s DeepMind AI can lip-read TV shows better than a pro - lorenzhs
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2113299-googles-deepmind-ai-can-lip-read-tv-shows-better-than-a-pro
======
lorenzhs
The paper appears to be
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.05358](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.05358)

------
coldcode
I wonder if it is fast enough to read lips in public based on CCTV footage.

